# I'll retouch your photos for free!



## jennarowsell (Sep 30, 2012)

Retouching photos is probably my favourite part of photography. I would love to retouch your photos for free if you allow me to use them in my portfolio while giving you proper credit as the photographer. 

I will do:

Photos that require the tools that Photoshop offers like clone stamp, levels and curves, dodge and burn, noise reduction and blurring.
Photos that are picked out by you, the photographer, for a specific reason.

I won't do:

Photos that only require minor brightness and contrast or straightening.
Vintage, a splash of colour in black and white or any other gimmicky styles.
Entire batches of photos.

Take a look at my work here and send me an email at jennarowsell@hotmail.com or post below with a few photos and a short description if there's something specific you want done.


----------



## Ysarex (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi,

OK -- looked at your link. Here's a test for you: The camera original raw file is linked here: 

rose_clematis.dng | Photoshop.com

The camera JPEG looks pretty bad (below) so take your best shot and make it better and you can use it on your site. Post your edited version here in this thread so we can all have a look.

Joe


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 30, 2012)

Wait....... what?  You're asking her to work for free?


----------



## table1349 (Sep 30, 2012)

Read the OP's post.  It ain't for free.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 30, 2012)

Read the title of the thread.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 30, 2012)

For "no monetary cost".  Unfortunately, many people assume that if no money changes hands, something is free.


----------



## jennarowsell (Sep 30, 2012)

What's your last name, Joe?


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 30, 2012)

AWESOME! I Have about 1200 images from football this weekend that need processed. Where do I send them? OH, and i need them back by Monday at 5.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 30, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> AWESOME! I Have about 1200 images from football this weekend that need processed. Where do I send them? OH, and i need them back by Monday at 5.


 
You sound like some county government workers!  I don't know how many times I got requests for six-hour tasks that needed to be completed in two.

OP: nice job.  I've got a bee & flower on another site that is covered with black spots (lens boogers).  PM if you want to tackle it.  It's already a royalty free download, so you are more than welcome to use it.


----------



## Ysarex (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi Jenna,

I did tell you this was a test. That is in fact a difficult photo. The camera JPEG engine massively clipped the red channel and posterized the rose into an over-saturated glow of color without detail. But I gave you the raw capture in which the camera in fact recorded full detail in the rose. You also clipped the red channel but you did beat the camera software to your credit.

That's pretty gutsy to put yourself out there making the offer that you did and I credit you for that as well -- I hope you stick to it and I wish you the best. You're welcome to use the photo and you can just call me Joe Ysarex. Here's how that photo should be processed (below). Now that you've seen it done right can you match it?

Take Care,
Joe


----------



## jennarowsell (Oct 1, 2012)

Actually, when I clicked download it just gave me a jpeg, I don't know how/where to download the raw file. So mine was just worked from the jpeg.


----------



## Ysarex (Oct 1, 2012)

jennarowsell said:


> Actually, when I clicked download it just gave me a jpeg, I don't know how/where to download the raw file. So mine was just worked from the jpeg.



Well in that case you couldn't have done better. You need the raw file. Let me see what I can do.

Joe


----------



## Ysarex (Oct 1, 2012)

jennarowsell said:


> Actually, when I clicked download it just gave me a jpeg, I don't know how/where to download the raw file. So mine was just worked from the jpeg.



Well nuts! Photoshop.com used to be a good way to deliver raw files. I did upload a .DNG but it seems you're right -- they've disabled the option to download the original. My bad. OK, here's the raw file:

 ftp://photojoes.org/photos/rose_clematis.dng

Right click on the link and from the menu select Save Link As. You'll be prompted for a username and password. Username: Zeiss -- Password: 15-hologon

Now that you've seen the file well processed it's not such a good test. Go ahead and see if you can match it if you like and you're still welcome to use the photo. It's late and I'm going to bed. If you're still up for it I can give you a harder test tomorrow.

Take Care,
Joe


----------



## molested_cow (Oct 1, 2012)

RE-TOUCH my photo? I don't want to me molested twice!!! I've had enough of it!!!!!!!


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 1, 2012)

snowbear said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> > AWESOME! I Have about 1200 images from football this weekend that need processed. Where do I send them? OH, and i need them back by Monday at 5.
> ...



It's not that difficult. I have over half of them done already and the rest will be finished by noon today.


----------

